# Skipton



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Anybody know if you can get a decent coffee in Skipton?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes, there is a great place, I think it's called Bean Loved, a side street to the right of the main road going north.

Ian


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Cheers Ian, appreciate that!



Eyedee said:


> Yes, there is a great place, I think it's called Bean Loved, a side street to the right of the main road going north.
> 
> Ian


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Sitting in Bean Loved drinking a tasty Grumpy Mule flat white! Had despaired of finding anything drinkable on our visit here today so perfect timing Ian ? Cheers. Great little set up and every shot from a meticulously cleaned and weighed portafilter too. Good to see such care taken.


----------

